# Eclipse SVN (subclipse) benachrichtigung bei commit



## M.Schlierf (18. Jul 2007)

Hi, kennt jemand ein tool (darf auch ausserhalb von eclipse sein) das mir mitteilt wenn ein neuer commit in ein repository gemacht worden ist, also quasi ein watchdog für SVN.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jul 2007)

http://subversion.tigris.org/tools_contrib.html


----------



## M.Schlierf (19. Jul 2007)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Da finden sich nette tools aber nichts was ich suche, sondern lauter trigger gesteuerte sachen.
Ich brauch was horchendes.

BTW ich hab kein Pearl installiert und kenn mich damit auch nicht wirklich aus.

Ich möchte nicht bei jedem Commit eine Email verschicken oder einen news eintrag schreiben, eher umgekehrt, ein tool das auf einen bestimmten Pfad horcht und mir sagt wenn sich auf dem Server was geändert hat.


----------



## kama (20. Jul 2007)

Hallo,



			
				M.Schlierf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BTW ich hab kein Pearl installiert und kenn mich damit auch nicht wirklich aus.


Die Programmiersprache heißt übrigens "Perl" und nicht "Pearl" ist ein himmelweiter unterschied.




			
				M.Schlierf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte nicht bei jedem Commit eine Email verschicken oder einen news eintrag schreiben, eher umgekehrt, ein tool das auf einen bestimmten Pfad horcht und mir sagt wenn sich auf dem Server was geändert hat.


Das machen die Hook-Scripts genau.

BTW: Wozu brauchst Du das? Du kennst doch "svn update" bzw. Synchronize Reposotory....


MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## M.Schlierf (23. Jul 2007)

@Kama 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Besserwisser ;-)
Aber hast ja recht, ich meine natürlich Perl, da ich weniger mit Realtime Programmierung zu tun habe und auch kein Kraftwerk habe *g*

---

Hook Scripte sind Scripte die beim commit ausgeführt werden. Richtig?
Das bedeutet es wird auf einen commit gewartet und dann geschickt. Versteh ich jedenfalls so.
Das bedeutet ich muss am Server was verändern. Da dieser ja das script starten soll.


Was ich will ist ein lokales Script das, in bestimmten Intervallen, checkt ob jemand anderes etwas commited hat.
Ist das der Fall will ich eine Meldung dass neuer code verfügbar ist.
Ich will nicht gleich ein Update machen, sondern nur die Message sehen die beim commit angegeben wurde.


Klar könnte ich mir das jetzt einfach selber bauen *g* aber ich bin halt ein bisschen altmodisch und bin der Meinung Recycling ist nie schlecht ;-)


Aber ich merk schon, ich werde in diesem Thread keine Antwort mehr bekommen, oder?


----------



## Hilefoks (23. Jul 2007)

Ein solches Script wirst du sicher nicht finden. Die SVN-Hooks sind genau für solche Sachen gedacht und machen am Server auch viel mehr sinn. Hook-Scripte gibt es wie Sand am Meer und viele Hoster installieren auch einige bereits (Sourceforge hat z.B. das gesuchte Script schon installiert). Auf Client Seite ist das ganze viel schwerer umzusetzen, natürlich aber nicht unmöglich. Bisher wird sich diese arbeit aber einfach keiner wirklich gemacht haben - wie gesagt Hooks sind da viel "sinnvoller".

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## M.Schlierf (23. Jul 2007)

Hi Hilefoks, danke für die Teilname am Thread.

Hmm, die Aussage "hooks sind sinvoller" liegt wohl immer im Auge des Betrachters. 
Hooks werden immer ausgeführt wenn ein commit gemacht wird.
Ich möchte aber gerne nur bescheid bekommen wenn sich was geändert hat wenn ich meinen Rechner an hab  besser gesagt wenn ich eclipse auf hab und an einem Projekt arbeite möchte ich eben eine Meldung wenn in diesem Projekt etwas commited wird.

Ok, ich könnte einen hook basteln der einen broadcast macht oder was ähnliches, ich will aber den Server nicht anlangen, da er nicht in meiner Zuständigkeit liegt und ich nicht mit den Admins kämpfen will.

Serverseitig macht mehr Sinn?
Naja ich denke mal generell schon aber in meinem Fall nicht.

Ich denke es wird auf Ant mit SVN st --xml rauslaufen...


----------



## kama (23. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

die einfachste Lösung für das Problem ist folgendes:

```
svn status -u
```
Die Ausgabe "*" gibt Dir auskunft darüber, ob auf dem Server etwas geändert wurde oder nicht.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

